
Ask HN: How to become a Googler without collage degree - vitaprince
whether if i&#x27;ve finished The Coursera courses and Udacity&#x27;s courses?
======
anoncoward111
Start a company and get bought, or redefine the problem. Would you consider
working a non technjcal role there, or at a company that is similar to Google?

